# BLEEDER (Apocalypto 3) - Shapeshifters stole her baby's soul!



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

_*Bleeder *_is so close to being done, I thought I'd start its thread and give you a link to the first chapter.

NOTE: It's done!












_With a brood queen like that, a man could rule the world -- but which man?_

It's been a hundred years since sea-level rise and global nuclear war wiped out most of humanity.

Mallory is a chalice, one of the world's rare fertile females who contract with the kings of the Concord Cities to provide natural-born heirs.

It was supposed to be a pampered life, but now ...

The King of Garrick wants to kill her. 
Worse, the King of Allel wants to love her. 
Worst, shapeshifters stole her baby's soul!

_Coming Soon..._

Read Chapter 1 (Note: this is Chapter 1 of Part 2, as discussed in this thread)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, LK, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

awww... BTackitt -- readers like you make writing a delight!


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

LK, "Blue Amber" is part 3, and "Bleeder" is part 4?


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes. Blue Amber is another novella, about 20K words. It's about an event when the hero and heroine of Bleeder are in their teens. It isn't super essential to read Blue Amber, but fans of the series will enjoy it.

I'm notorious for inaccurate estimates of when these things will be ready ... but I think just a few more days for Bleeder.

(and I think it's really good .... and it's a NOVEL! 85K words!)


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

I am reading "Blue Amber" right now! Just wanted to make sure I didn't read out of sequence. 
I will be looking forward to "Bleeder".


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Barbiedull said:


> I am reading "Blue Amber" right now! Just wanted to make sure I didn't read out of sequence.
> I will be looking forward to "Bleeder".


Awesome!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

To promote _*Bleeder *_ coming out this month,
_*Space Junquel (Apocalypto 1)*_ 
is on sale at B&N and Amazon for 99¢.​











_With a brood queen like that, a man could rule the world -- but which man?_

It's been a hundred years since sea-level rise and global nuclear war wiped out most of humanity.

Mallory is a chalice, one of the world's rare fertile females who contract with the kings of the Concord Cities to provide natural-born heirs.

It was supposed to be a pampered life, but now ...

The King of Garrick wants to kill her. 
Worse, the King of Allel wants to love her. 
Worst, shapeshifters stole her baby's soul!

_Coming Soon..._

Read Chapter 1


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

LK, are we there yet?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

We got a bleeder!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm waiting for my final beta reader to return the ms, then the last copy edit. So soon! It always takes longer than I think it will, sigh.

Also, anyone who buys Blue Amber can get Bleeder free.

After much back-and-forth in my pea brain, and some helpful input from others, it's become clear to me that Blue Amber isn't satisfying on its own. It raises a lot of questions that are answered in Bleeder. In fact, at one time it was the opening sequence to Bleeder, but when it was on submission to a publisher, the editor suggested taking it out.

I suspect the problem was that the publisher specialized in romance, and the events of Blue Amber take place before the heroine is an adult, making the book more epic-y and less romance-y. With the Blue Amber section, Bleeder is over 100K words.

So don't buy Bleeder! because you'll be getting an Amazon gift certificate for it.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Will I have a link at the end of "Blue Amber" for a free copy of "Bleeder" or do I need to email my info to you? (I bought my copy from Amazon.)  I was reading a bit at a time to make it last until the new book, but I'm almost to the end!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

I have your email from another promotion, so don't worry -- you're set! You'll get a Kindle gift certificate the day it goes live.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

LKRigel said:


> I have your email from another promotion, so don't worry -- you're set! You'll get a Kindle gift certificate the day it goes live.


Thanks LK!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

_With a brood queen like that, a man could rule the world -- but which man?_

It was supposed to be a pampered life, but now ...

The King of Garrick wants to kill her. 
Worse, the King of Allel wants to love her. 
Worst, shapeshifters stole her baby's soul!

_It's here!_

I love that shapeshifters line, ha.

Bleeder will be 2.99 for the rest of the month. Then it's going up to 4.95. It's 107,000 words (and includes Blue Amber).

Kindle 
Kindle UK 
Nook


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

I was privileged to be a beta reader for LK's, BLEEDER.  What an awesome experience that was--she took me to such a fantastic world where women are also strong and powerful.  The world she created was rich and full of symbolism and I was drawn in.  The characters are fully fleshed out, even the minor ones.  You'll love all the chalices by the end.

I highly recommend this book.  It's a fast, exciting read and you won't want to put it down until you've read the last word.  And then, you'll be begging for more APOCALYPTO's.

Deb


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Deb, that's so nice of you!

I guess I'd better note here that I've taken the sale off Apocalyptos 1 & 2, Space Junque and Spiderwork. Bleeder is at 3.99 and will go to 4.95 after April 1.

I haven't seen any reviews of Bleeder yet, but I've heard from a few people that they liked it.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to welcome Bleeder as our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks, Harvey! Note, Bleeder (Apocalypto 3) is only 99 ¢ today -- and so is Space Junque (Apocalypto 1)












_The King of Garrick wants to kill her. 
The King of Allel wants to love her. 
And shapeshifters stole her baby's soul!_

It's been a hundred years since sea-level rise and global nuclear war wiped out most of humanity. Mallory is a chalice, one of the world's rare fertile females who contract with the kings of the Concord Cities to provide natural-born heirs.

It was supposed to be a pampered and uneventful life, but Mal becomes caught between King Garrick's scheme for world domination and the goddess Asherah's desperate plays for another god's attention.

In her struggle to survive, Mal must confront the most terrifying threat of all -- the truth of her past and the inevitability of her destiny.

= = = = = = = = =

Kindle 
Kindle UK 
Nook


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks, Linda! I've updated the ad. 

You got caught in the one weak link in our highly-automated KB Book of the Day feature: we can't get the current offer price from Amazon's web services, so I have to load that manually in our database. I usually do that a few days beforehand, and in this case I missed your reduced price. Sorry! Fixed now.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

No problem! Amazon's delays in updating book information is often frustrating.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Good call to recombine Blue Amber and Bleeder.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks, Stacey. The more I got into Bleeder proper, the more I realized that Blue Amber was too tied up in the plot lines to separate out.

PS - I saw your review at Goodreads. I'm glad you enjoyed the book ... but my goal in life is to satisfy your interest in the Big Ideas of the series.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, you've got no shortage of material, that's for sure. And interesting minor characters who would probably be more suited for those Big Ideas in "side" sequels, if you ever decided to write the stories. 

BTW: I hope it was clear in the review that the frustration was in no way "it ruined it for me," much more like "Argh! I wish there was more!"


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

There will be more!

At least one big book (as big as Bleeder, at least) set in the in flagrante time period called Copperhead that tells Jordana's story and goes back pre-apocalypse, gets into the ghosting and the talibanos unidos and the DOGs. It covers a long time span from before the events of Space Junque up to the opening of Bleeder, so we'll see more about Durga's


Spoiler



falling out with Asherah


 and also find out about


Spoiler



what Sky's life was like


.

Actually, I've already written the Scrolls of Scylla. Maybe I'll put those up on my website.

And at least 2 more books in the ex post time period. The next one will be the battle


Spoiler



between Mal and Lady Bron for control of Garrick and the other Concord Cities


 with much much more about the Asherans and the Samaelii and what's going on with those two gods.

The final (I think) book will tell what happens with Lev. This will have a lot of religious stuff and bring in concepts stolen  adapted from Teilhard de Chardin's cosmic Christ ideas. Sheesh I hope I don't get in trouble for that.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

!!! You've made this fan very happy. 

And... and...

You have Kiona, and Hibernia, and Saskia and the idea of reproductive slavery, which should at least be worthy of a novella, right? right? amirite? oh pleeeeeeeeze? 

Um... that wasn't a very subtle request was it? Oh well, subtlety was never my strong suit.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

except ... who is Kiona? Kairo? Faina?

And yes, Saskia!!! I love Saskia. She of course


Spoiler



rebels against the forced pregnancy stuff


 and that issue will figure in the second half of Copperhead but not come to a head until the next book after Bleeder (which I haven't thought of a title for yet)


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Haha! um. Kairo. (darn dyslexia).

edit to add: the _really_ funny thing is I even went back into the book and looked her name up because I _knew_ I had it wrong, then _still_ came here and spelled it wrong. lol


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

yes, more Kairo! definitely


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We're pleased to welcome Bleeder as our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

LKRigel said:


> There will be more!


LK, so happy to hear you're continuing the series!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks. I'm so glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for having been part of our KB BOTD program, LK!  Hope it was a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

LK, I ran out of book!      I LOVED Bleeder, and will be checking back often to see if you have anything new available.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

I can't tell you how happy this makes me! It's such a pleasure to know you enjoyed it!!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We're pleased to welcome Bleeder, A Fantasy Romance (Apocalypto 3) as our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We're pleased to welcome Bleeder, A Fantasy Romance (Apocalypto 3) as Monday's KB Book of the Day!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks, Betsy!


----------



## Solarraven (Dec 25, 2008)

I've really enjoyed this series and look forward to more


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Solarraven said:


> I've really enjoyed this series and look forward to more


I'm so glad. Thank you!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to welcome Bleeder as our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks, Harvey -

It was fun "watching" Reena Jacobs (of Reena's Blog) comment on Twitter while she was reading _*Bleeder*_. She posted at Goodreads too:

I don't rate books very often, but I have to say, this was a wonderful read... ​


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

Not 100% on topic, but I positively adore the cover of Spiderwork. Who did that cover for you?


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

jabeard said:


> Not 100% on topic, but I positively adore the cover of Spiderwork. Who did that cover for you?


Isn't it fabulous! The cover art is by Lady Symphonia and the cover design is by Robin Ludwig Design.

Here is the uncropped Spiderwork picture:


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We're pleased to welcome Bleeder as our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

*Today I'm featuring a nice bunch of reviews from Goodreads:*

Stacey:

_I enjoyed the hell out of it._​
Reena Jacobs:

_Many aspects of this book riled me, but in a way which was satisfying because of the realism. Think Darth Vadar: an absolutely wicked character but in such a way where you can't help but say he's a kick-ass villain.

So with that in mind, I went through Bleeder hating characters, attitudes, and situations, 
but absolutely loving the book because of it. _​
Fallon:

_I really liked Mal and her transformation through the story and realizing who she was and coming to terms with it and the world around her._​
Crissy:

_BEST BOOK OF THE SERIES!_​
Laura:

_Yes! After having my interest piqued with Space Junque and Spiderwork, this book finally delivers on the promises those two novellas make. I was almost immediately sucked into this book, and where I found the two prequel novellas enjoyable but lacking a bit of depth, this book was just right. Rigel made me care about what happened to Mallory and Edmund, and I found myself biting my nails and rushing through to the end ...._​


----------



## lib2b (Apr 6, 2010)

LKRigel said:


> There will be more!
> 
> At least one big book (as big as Bleeder, at least) set in the in flagrante time period called Copperhead that tells Jordana's story and goes back pre-apocalypse, gets into the ghosting and the talibanos unidos and the DOGs. It covers a long time span from before the events of Space Junque up to the opening of Bleeder, so we'll see more about Durga's
> 
> ...


Yay!! I can't wait to read more!! I was avoiding this thread until after I read _Bleeder_, but now that I have, I am excited that you're continuing the series!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

lib2b said:


> Yay!! I can't wait to read more!! I was avoiding this thread until after I read _Bleeder_, but now that I have, I am excited that you're continuing the series!


Woohoo! I'm so glad. I'm working on a novella outside the Apocalypto world right now, then I'd love to have _Copperhead _ready at the end of summer or in the fall.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

_*Bleeder *_et al are on sale, getting ready for an upcoming blog tour with The Bookish Snob.



























Space Junque 99¢
Spiderwork 99¢
Bleeder $2.99
Kindle 
Nook


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

LKRigel said:


> I'd love to have _Copperhead _ready at the end of summer or in the fall.


 That's great news. I look forward to more of this series!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks, Barbiedull. I'm so glad you like the series! It's a lot of fun to write.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to welcome Bleeder as our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks Harvey!

_*Bleeder *_is going on a blog tour in July. Until the end of the tour, the price will be lowered from $4.99 to $2.99.

Also, you can get Space Junque (Apocalypto 1) and Spiderwork (Apocalypto 2) for 99 cents each until the tour ends.

Sign up for my newsletter to receive notice of the tour and how to win the Apocalypto trivia contest and a $100 Amazon gift certificate.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

_*Bleeder (Apocalypto 3)*_ is going on a book tour, starting today.​











The first stop on the tour is at Paranormal Opinion. Stop by and answer the trivia question for an entry in a drawing for a $100 Amazon/B&N gift certificate (winner's choice).

Here is the tour schedule. Every stop will have another trivia question - the more you answer, the more chances you have to win! (and all the answers can be found in the Lexicon Apocalypto)

Have fun!

Oh, and the picture to the right is the artwork for the cover of the next book in the series, _*Copperhead*_. It depicts Jordana, the Emissary. The artist is Claudia McKinney - also known as Phatpuppy. Wonderful, no?











NOTE: The above images are not stock. They are exclusive commissioned copyrighted designs and not available for other works.


----------



## Xealous (Apr 6, 2010)

Just finished reading Space Junque, Spiderwork and Bleeder - I loved them all but Space Junque is definitly my favourite!  I'm really glad to find out that Copperhead will be the next book in this series... can't wait!! (The cover looks awesome aswell. I especially like the contrast between Jordana and the clouds in the background.)  

But I am curious - I saw mentioned on your blog page (and in this thread) another book in the series called Blue Amber?  I hope I didn't miss one, cause I couldn't see it on your amazon book page either. Am I right in thinking that this novella was merged into the start of Bleeder? 

Edit: Nvm! Lol - I had a brilliant idea to check the Table of Contents of Bleeder which I had completely skipped over so I could get straight into the story. But now my mind is at ease.  (Part 1 - Blue Amber, Part 2 - Chalice, Part 3 - Dragon & Pheonix.)


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes, you figured it out. I'll be taking Blue Amber out of circulation as soon as all the lesser distributors respond to the request.

Thank you so much for your kind words! I hope to have _*Copperhead *_ready to publish before the end of the year.


----------

